# Dual daylight 6700k and 10000K Lights



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm thinking of buying the above mentioned bulb. Anyone have any opinions about the light or have tried it? Would it be better than just the 6700k or 10000k alone? Here's a link for the bulb: 
http://www.championlighting.com/product.php?productid=18607&cat=570&page=1


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I run 1 10k bulb and one 6500k bulb in my Nano Cube and I like the way they mix. Assuming these bulbs mix the same I think you'll be happy with it.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

lildark185 said:


> I'm thinking of buying the above mentioned bulb. Anyone have any opinions about the light or have tried it? Would it be better than just the 6700k or 10000k alone? Here's a link for the bulb:
> http://www.championlighting.com/product.php?productid=18607&cat=570&page=1


This is a Current 40w square pin dual daylight 6700K/10,000K bulb. I use it with an ADA 36w square pin NA 8000K bulb in a 2x40w Orbit fixture.

I like the dual daylight bulb, but the ADA 8000K bulb looks a little better IMO.

But, both are very good bulbs.

At one time I used 2 of these dual daylight bulbs in the Orbit fixture, but I like the "natural" color that the 8000K bulb adds when used with a dual daylight bulb.

I'd like to try 2 of these 8000K bulbs in this fixture. The blue look that the 10,000K part provides makes some reddish colors look brown or somewhat flat. If everything is all green, then the dual daylight looks well.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

So the 10000k part is a bit too blue for good viewing. Too bad plants aren't blue.  Would plants grow better in the Dual Daylight or just 6700k, 10000k or 8000k alone? 

LeftC, when you use the 32w lamp instead of the 40w, wouldn't that burn the bulb out faster?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

lildark185 said:


> ...LeftC, when you use the 32w lamp instead of the 40w, wouldn't that burn the bulb out faster?


It's not a 32w bulb.

It's a 36w bulb. It's the same length as a 40w dual daylight.


----------

